# hand made milker....from a vaccuum sealer?



## peppersmom (Feb 26, 2013)

ok so while browsing through youtube a few months ago i found this:






thoughts?


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

Does it keep suction all the time?


----------



## peppersmom (Feb 26, 2013)

seems like it. no pulsation. just creates a vacuum in the jar which pulls the milk from the udder


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I see hickies on her goats in the future. But honestly if I had to milk those itty bitty titties, I would be using anything but my hands to do it with also! Always milk your does before purchase, no teats that size allowed here! Vicki


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

You could manually pulsate. I have used a Henry Milker some. It slowly pulsates cause when you stop pumping it looses suction, then you slowly pump it back up. I imagine the same who happen with that if you didn't just hold suction the whole time. I doesn't have a guage though so you have no idea how strong the suction is. That goat looks tiny, but maybe it is just the angle.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Her teats look appropriately sized for the size of goat to me! The person in the video is a man. I've seen this one before. It looks interesting, but I don't know that it is good for udder health...


----------



## Qz Sioux (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah, well my son is a HUGE "youtuber" and saw several of these videos. So he showed 'em to me too. I told him nah, wouldn't work and I didn't think my goats would go for it. So, while I was away at the hospital last year with DH, he decided to use MY vacuum sealer along with one of MY GOOD canning jars, and some of my mother's leftover oxygen tubing to make one. It didn't work! :rofl just as I told him! Luckily none of my does were harmed and I made him replace my lid with a box of lids. It might work on tiny teats such as this goat, but not on full sized goat teats like my does have.


----------



## Liss (Jul 20, 2010)

that noise would make me want to strangle myself. I have seen these online and they used a top off a spray bottle - and had punched holes in the top of a mason jar. I would think some silicon around the flex tubing would keep a good seal. They are all different - teat size/orifice. My neighbor has Nigerians also and she allows bout 3 min. each goat before they have devoured their grain ration - I watched and there was good stream and no messing around. Me on the other hand, with my first freshener - was taking 30 min. and getting very little milk. ;/ She on the other hand was getting a gallon out of 5 goats? ea milking? I would have to confirm that.... but I love the taste of the Nigerian milk - no aftertaste.


----------



## Liss (Jul 20, 2010)

Susie - I would say with a handful of teat - who WOULD need one? LOL. But seriously, for those of us with hands that dont work as well as they used to - it might prove handy. However, it is still hard to imagine using on a standard size goat.


----------



## peppersmom (Feb 26, 2013)

thanks for all the input. i have fibromyalgeia so my hands don't always work. i have decided to get a nigerian baby this spring and there's no way i would be able to milk something that small so i WILL be looking into a machine in the next couple years. if i can make one it would be better


----------



## Liss (Jul 20, 2010)

I saw a great youtube while ago - Nigerian milking - this lady had her little granddaughter doing the milking - she said her hands were the perfect size - she looked about 7 years old. LOL - I think I might try to make one also.... course, I bought a stethscope (no comments please - lol) and wanted to listen to see if I could hear the heartbeat of the babies... that goat thought I was trying to hang her - cause she saw that thing and then I couldnt get near her! LOL


----------



## peppersmom (Feb 26, 2013)

LOL!! love it!

i think i'm gonna try one of these someday...


----------



## Liss (Jul 20, 2010)

which brings to mind. I dont like doing hooves on the milk stand (speaking of things that convince my goats I am not to be trusted ;/) - or shots - i hate how they associate scarey things with the milk stand. Of course, this is a goat that tries to lay down when I want to milk her. ;/ maybe that's a problem too. LOL


----------



## Qz Sioux (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't know what happened but my posts to this thread ended up in the Teat size and hand-milking thread.


----------



## peppersmom (Feb 26, 2013)

that's strange.....


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Liss said:


> I saw... lady had her little granddaughter doing the milking - ... hands were the perfect size - she looked about 7 years old. LOL - I think I might try to make one also....


Make a granddaughter 7yo to do the milking??

Sounds awesome to me.


----------



## Liss (Jul 20, 2010)

yes, the only thing keeping me from making one is the 1/4" flex aquarium tubing. Drill a couple holes in a mason jar lid (or is it just one?) insert the tubing - attach the spray bottle to the other end - set the spray to stream - seal it and there you go - i read a 35 cc syringe for the teat.


----------



## Qz Sioux (Feb 21, 2009)

Liss said:


> yes, the only thing keeping me from making one is the 1/4" flex aquarium tubing. Drill a couple holes in a mason jar lid (or is it just one?) insert the tubing - attach the spray bottle to the other end - set the spray to stream - seal it and there you go - i read a 35 cc syringe for the teat.


Why is the aquarium tubing holding you up? You can find it in the pet section at Walmart. It is cheap. You can also visit HomeDepot or Lowes and they carry plastic tubing as well. You need 2 holes in the lid, 1 to attach the pump (whichever way you decide to go) and 1 to attach the line coming from the udder.

DH is still down from chemo and radiation, so he hasn't had a chance to make it to the hardware store to convert mine to a 2-teater and he wants to figure out a better way to make mine more vacuum sealed at the lid. I want to be able to remove the tubes for cleaning without pulling off the silicon caulk that my son used, each time.

It is working on my mini Nubian's small teats, and is relatively quick (on one teat) before losing power.

I am going to look into getting smaller syringes. My son used 60 cc ones cuz we had tons of them laying around. They do work, but I'd like something a little smaller to just fit around the teat without getting so much udder as well. 35 cc might just be the ticket


----------



## peppersmom (Feb 26, 2013)

^ they sell these on ebay for less than $100


----------



## peppersmom (Feb 26, 2013)

^ they sell these on ebay for less than $100


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

So yum! Whats a little teat dragging on a filthy milkstand in her own urine, as long as the machine sucks the milk out of her teat. Her 3 teats may be in better shape if this suction pulsated, just one long and hard hickie. 3 goats between charges. Just ICK!!!!


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow, that goat really needs to be culled! LOL. Naughty in the stand, poor udder, ugh! I don't even let my goats poop on the stand, never had one pee, except when I was doing something that took a really long time, like body clipping, etc.


----------



## peppersmom (Feb 26, 2013)

ya i'm not impressed with the goat i'm just looking at the machine.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Be it hand milking or machine, you don't just suck milk out of a teat like it's a cup with a straw attached. This is not something you would use long term, even our breast pumps pulsate. Vicki


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Speaking of breast pumps, I have heard of someone using a human breast pump on a goat. Not sure how well it works, but would love to see the set up for that!


----------



## Liss (Jul 20, 2010)

you would wonder why in the world you would have to hold up a goats back legs so she could be milked. You can tell how its cared for - the poop on the milkstand wasnt even an issue. I would never leave that like that - I dont want the goat to step in it - then I have poop in the feet. So - as far as goat care - yuk -  But having said that - if you physically have a problem milkng...... I might try it - however, that buzzing thing would never work for me! I would want to kill my own self. I have seen some horrible procedures online of people milking goats - or torturing might be more appropriate. ;/


----------



## peppersmom (Feb 26, 2013)

i have considered taking my breast pump apart and seeing if i can rig it for a goat teat. but so far i haven't been struck by genius.


----------

